# Backed up wordpress sites: posts not working



## beesatmsu (Apr 16, 2014)

I am not sure why it worked last time but today I tried to restore a sql file to a backup server.
No errors. 
But http://ww2.newweb works, yet all the posts wont work.

See http://ww2.michiganbees.org. Clicking any actual posts does not work.

I edited the url in the sql file from www to ww2 before restoring it. perhaps there is another hidden reference in the tables somewhere so the ww2 server cannot find the posts?

Previously i pointed my DNS to ww2 first, changed the setting and that worked...I thought this is easier. But it does not work!

This new server uses PHP53, Mysql55, and Apache22.  

I also got a strange error trying to restore a sql file backed up by a Wordpress plugin, but dump worked.


----------



## usdmatt (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Backuped wordpress sites: posts not working*

The front page seems to load and be accessing the database fine. The post links are using 'SEO friendly' style links. These are usually intercepted by mod_rewrite which redirect the request to /index.php (using rules in the .htaccess file). The Wordpress system then uses the original requested path to figure out what post to show.

The fact that these URLs come up with a 404 error suggest that your .htaccess file is missing, or is being ignored by Apache on the new server.


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Backuped wordpress sites: posts not working*

Thanks. I guess it is possible Apache24 behaves differently from Apache22. I tar-ed the same files and ported over. 

Right now I am pointing the dns to the new one and see if still works.  If so there is nothing to worry about, I guess.


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Backuped wordpress sites: posts not working*

It is true last time .htaccess was ignored. 
Now I changed to "AllowOveride All" and it is used. 
However, this does not change the error:


```
http://ww2.michiganbees.org/2014/winter-aconite/
```

(The above link is not visible now because the DNS is pointing www to the ww2 server and I reloaded an unedited copy of SQL file. )

Still returns a 404 error.


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Backuped wordpress sites: posts not working*

OK, I turned on the Rewrite module in httpd.conf. now it works!  Apache22 was on by default, Apache24 is off and one has to turn many things on....

Thank you!

Zach


----------

